# Shimano 105 FC5603 Crank/BB30 Install Info Help



## dale'r (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi All -

I am excited as a new member to your Cannondale family and hoping to get some great info and help on a crank install for starters.

Used to ride road bikes 20 years ago and now just getting back to them from MTB'ing and a lot has changed.
I am an avid rider and using my MTB for 20+ road miles a day. Not a performance or competitive rider so consider this for mostly rec/exercise.

I bought a mostly built-up Cannondale Six Carbon 6 that is in transit and I have a Shimano 105 FC5603 crank to install since I already had it on hand. I find that I will need a BB30 to Hollowtech II adapters, bearings, seals, covers, clips, etc. from what I read but I am not sure what exact parts I should get or who is the best source (cheap but good) for them?

Are there tools I should get to press these in? Should I buy a complete set rather than piece meal parts for the bearings? I am not sure from what I hear and have read here that cheaper ceramic or at least "hybrid ceramic" is not a big difference over good chrome/steel bearings?

If any or all of this is covered elsewhere, please let me know where or send me a link so I am not wasting everyone's time. The access from where I am to the servers is very very slow today so I am hoping that knowing where to go to get the info will also help me speed up the search process.

BTW, I have read the similar threads listed at the bottom of this thread including the red SRAM info.

Thank you for any and all feedback.

Dale'r


----------



## dale'r (Oct 13, 2011)

*Parks Info*

I was just given this link to help with the removal/install and it was helpful in general.

Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » BB30 Bearing System Service


----------



## dale'r (Oct 13, 2011)

*Cups vs Sleeves*

In this process of hunting for info, I think I find that there are two ways to install my Shimano crank into the BB30 frame. 

I see the usual method with the adapter cups like those sold by Wheels Mfg. Then there appears to be a sleeve that can be inserted into the BB30 frame and once this cylinder is pressed in and sealed with Loctite 601, then a standard Shimano BB with external bearings can be threaded into this adapter sleeve.

Is there a preference for which method to use? Weight savings says adapter cups. Structurally and for rigidity, the sleeve seems to be the consideration.

Do you have a preference and which is better?

Hope I hear from someone soon.

Dale'r


----------



## dale'r (Oct 13, 2011)

The best option after further reading appears to be shims due to weight, less creak, and it can be easily removed. The press fit cylinders seem to be a two time install max and then after that it is anyone's guess:
Universal Cycles -- FSA BB30 Bottom Bracket Adapter

There looks to be two other options. 

One looks like an insert like a standard 24mm external BB but with built in bearings and they appear that they thread together in the center so they are two piece. 
E Thirteen BB30 Adapters & Bearings | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

The other was something that refers to "cups" but I could not tell if they were made for Shimano. Saw a listing for this but could not find it again. Maybe someone would be willing to add their thoughts?

Finally, here is another install angle from BikeRadar:
Workshop: How To Service BB30 & Press-Fit Bottom Brackets - BikeRadar

Looks like more my speed although I know the block method is discouraged.


Dale'r


----------



## dale'r (Oct 13, 2011)

These are the cups I mentioned for the Shimano:

Parlee BB30 Shimano HTII Adapter Bottom Bracket : Fairwheelbikes.com


----------

